# Carrots and Celery okay?



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lulu gets some veggie supplements in her K9 Kraving in the morning but I have found that she loves raw celery and carrots! Is it okay in all of your experience to throw her some carrots and celery here and there?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've fed Jerzey carrots before with no problem. I am sure that most of it will just come back out since raw veggies cannot be efficiently digested by dogs, but I don't really see that as being a _problem_ especially since she already gets all the veggies she could possible need in the Kravings.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

she seems to love to chew on them, I just want to be sure they don't hurt her


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Heck, I just gave everyone some dill pickles tonight! Mauser wasn't so sure but everyone else enjoyed theirs.

Carrots and celery, in their whole state, will most likely come out the back end looking like chewed up carrots and celery!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL thanks for the heads up! I won't friek when I see her orange and green poop tomorrow







Pickles eh? I'll have to try that one!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I cannot even IMAGINE what Jerzey's face would look like if I gave her a pickle! Lol!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Try it!! Sasha, our chow-hound, counter-surfing, if-it-aint-nailed-down-I'll-eat-it rescue girl grabbed hers and was like "Whaaa?". Chew it a bit then swallowed and looked for another.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Jerz, I'm gonna try it!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

My first GSD loved dill pickles.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteshe seems to love to chew on them, I just want to be sure they don't hurt her


She may like the texture or the sound they make when they crunch if she's not actually eating them. 

Here's a list I got from one place and added a few to it that I found from other places. If anyone has more, feel free to PM them to me and I'll add to the list, however please provide some backup data for anything you present as poisonous (or not!). I want the info to be accurate.

http://www.rileysplace.org/pets-hints-hazards/human-foods-poisonous-to-dogs


----------

